# Hitachi M12V template guides?



## 1973vw (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm a novice woodworker and recently purchased a Hitachi M12V from Amazon. I'm happy with it so far, but am having trouble finding suppliers or information about template guides that will work with this model. It came with 1 guide, and a template guide adapter. The template guides and adapter mount to the base using 2 small screws that came supplied with the router. I'm not sure how (if I can ever find them) guides would secure to the template guide adapter. The supplied template guide is way to large to use with the dovetail jig I'd like to use (it's my buddy's Sears, and best of all, free). Does anyone have any experience with template guides and these routers? Don't hesitate to dumb it down for me, I'm pretty much a newbie. 
Thanks to all in advance!


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi: I don't own a hitachi router, however most of the companies supplying router adapters make them to accept a Porter Cable guide bushing. PC guides fit into a 1 3/16th hole in the base plate or adapter. The guides are threaded and have a lock ring that fastens them in. If you buy a set of PC style guide bushings, buy the brass ones,
PC puts out a steel set but steel don't lock down well enough with hand tightening only. And should a brass guide come loose it won't damage your router bit.
Hope this helps.. Woodnut65


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi vwmowery

You may want to drop Bob N a P.M. or a e-mail via the forum,just left click on Bob's name.
I think he just got the template guides for his Hitachi,(from WoodCraft I think) but he is a great guy and will give you all the info you want and need, just ask him. 

Here's a link you may want to read ▼
http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/2926-questions-hatachi-m12v.html

Plus be sure to read the item(s) below "Similar Threads" at the bottom of this web page, this a great help tool for this fourm 

One more NOTE ***You can buy a new base plate, like the one from MilesCraft, that will fit any router plus the guides made for the MilesCraft tools, BUT I also recommend you buy a 7" or 8" sq.one from Oak-Park the bigger the better in this case is true. 

see the like below 
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/2815-jig-milescraft-turnlock.html


Bj


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Go with this and you can use all of the PC templates.
http://www.patwarner.com/round_subbase.html


----------



## mpphoto (May 7, 2006)

Be very careful... the Pat Warner sub bases are very addictive 
I would have to second that recommendation. I don't know if he makes a base for the M12 but drop him a line to find out for sure.

His website also has a lot of great info on routing.

Michael


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

I made one for my DW625 and one for M12v using just the router but if you have a drill press then it's EZ.
here's a link on how to make one.

http://www.woodcentral.com/articles/powertools/articles_456.shtml


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=4856


----------

